
Ask HN: Is it legal to ask for personal information without reason? - frsandstone
While surfing the web of Youtube content creators I ended up on a website that prompts the user for their date of birth in order to continue.  No reason, no information about what it will be used for - just preventing the user from continuing without typing in this personal information.<p>&quot;What year were you born?&quot;
[Blank area to type in year]
&quot;Enter&quot;
Privacy Policy<p>It seems super spammy but is it legal?  It&#x27;s a little scary that people can be preyed on in this way.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.j-14.com&#x2F;
======
pepsi
Seems like a very misguided effort to comply with COPPA since the site content
is likely geared toward teens/pre-teens.

I clicked the "enter" button without selecting a year and the URL changed to
[https://www.j-14.com/?age_gate%5Bbirth_year%5D=&age_gate%5Bc...](https://www.j-14.com/?age_gate%5Bbirth_year%5D=&age_gate%5Bcoppa_cookie%5D=)

I would assume the better way to notify users is the way other sites have an
alert bar at the top or bottom with their cookie policy.

------
slater
Well I hope they enjoy my age of -1.

------
1996
To tell you the answer, I need to know the last 4 of your social

------
icedchai
Seriously? Just enter fake info.

